# Dental Pain Blocks



## acw (Dec 28, 2009)

How would you code a dental pain block in the ED?  The physicians are saying "apical block" however, are only numbing the gum and not injecting into the buccal nerve.  Would this type of pain block be part of the E/M service?  Can't seem to find anything on just numbing the gum.  Thanx in advance for any answers.

Annette, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't code it as it is part of the E/M.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

respectfully, I would.


----------



## jtuominen (Dec 30, 2009)

We are coding these are trigeminal nerve blocks 64400, although I have to say we have been getting quite a few denials on these. good luck!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jan 6, 2010)

Leslie, Would you explain why you would. I'm just curious and still learning.
Thanks!


----------

